# 07 Frontier Headlight Adjustment



## drexel18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Need to raise my headlight adjustments and can not find the adjusters. Can see they are low when shinning on garage door when parked. No one ever ask for dim when I am running on high beam. Anyone know what they look like and are located?


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

There is a small adjuster on the backside of the headlight that can be turned with a small rachet to adjust the beam up or down.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

drexel18 said:


> Need to raise my headlight adjustments and can not find the adjusters. Can see they are low when shinning on garage door when parked. No one ever ask for dim when I am running on high beam. Anyone know what they look like and are located?


Measure a distance of 25 feet from the headlamp to the front of your garage door. Then mark a spot on your garage door 34 - 36 inches up from the ground. A piece of tape works great. Cover one headlamp with a towel, adjust the opposite headlamp till the beam is at the tape mark. There is a small adjusting screw on the back of the headlamp, about 8mm. Then reverse sides, till both sides are even. Thats all it takes.


----------

